# Hi Everyone



## Biarsha

Just joined and still working out how to load my fishie pics? I am having such a blonde day, lol.

Well, I live in Queensland, Australia and work voluntarily as a transcriber. I have recently set up a new tank and have L001 x 1, L168 x 1, Albino Plecos x 2, Clown Loaches x 2, some Leopard Danio, Zebra Danio and Harlequin Rasboras. 

Looking forward to meeting you all.

btw...everyone justs calls me B


----------



## Lupin

Hi B,

Welcome aboard.:thumbsup:

Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Amphitrite

Hi B, welcome to FishForum.com

Katherine


----------



## Amphitrite

Here's instructions on how to post pictures on the forum  

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=275


----------



## SimplySplendid

In case you didn't hear Kate the first 3 times...



> Here's instructions on how to post pictures on the forum
> 
> http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=275


Lol :tongue: Hello and welcome to FishForum.com, B. Glad to have you with us


----------



## Guest

Welcome


----------



## Amphitrite

Brie said:


> In case you didn't hear Kate the first 3 times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's instructions on how to post pictures on the forum
> 
> http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=275
> 
> 
> 
> Lol :tongue: Hello and welcome to FishForum.com, B. Glad to have you with us
Click to expand...

Oops... triple post! Database error of course...


----------



## SimplySplendid

Yes, of _course_ it was the database! Nothing is ever Kate's fault, isn't that right, Kate? :bluelaugh:


----------



## Amphitrite

Brie said:


> Yes, of _course_ it was the database! Nothing is ever Kate's fault, isn't that right, Kate? :bluelaugh:



Errr.... I have no idea what you could be talking about Brie


----------



## Lupin

katherine73 said:


> Brie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, of _course_ it was the database! Nothing is ever Kate's fault, isn't that right, Kate? :bluelaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr.... I have no idea what you could be talking about Brie
Click to expand...

At least you know your back-up will make you get even more misunderstood when you two strike up a conversation between yourselves.:devil: :wink2:

I wasn't known an underwater devil for nothing.:wink2:


----------



## joeshmoe

hello


----------



## Nick

Hi and Welcome B,

Just curious how big is your tank


----------



## willow

Hi B
sorry for the late welcome.
hope you have fun here.


----------



## Alexis

You got here before me???

YAY!
HI!


----------



## caferacermike

Hey B.

We've been chatting so much as of late I neglected to give you a proper welcome, Welcome to FishForum. 

B is such a sweetie. You'll all come to adore her.


----------



## Claude

Alexis said:


> You got here before me???
> 
> YAY!
> HI!


You are like the last one.

But don't worry i think ani-mal-lover might come over too...


----------



## Lupin

Also fishfodder and mikerobson.


----------



## rev

Hi B.


----------



## Biarsha

:thankyou: all so much for the warm welcome. Some of you I know and some of you I will get to know. Hey, Alexis.......I am quick, lol.

I have a 3ft tank but I am already deciding what furniture I can live without so I can make room for more tanks  

Thanks for the heaps of posts re uploading photos and, yes, I need that many cause I am blonde, lol. I did work out it is my computer that is the problem and working on getting it fixed.

Blue - thank you so much for all you have done to help and welcome me - it is sooooo appreciated. 

Mike - :mrgreen: you are a sweetie too and a big thank you is in order. 

Hey Cam - I still have the vegemite, lol

Thank you all again.....


----------



## The Shadow

hello


----------



## flatcam1

LOL B

welcome to this great community!!!!!


----------

